# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Gotta love H & G

## phild01

I needed some long lengths of Firmlok beams and were too long to transport myself.  Rang many suppliers and delivery varied between $100 and $160.  Hardware and General were more than competitive on price, and did their free delivery to me today...unbeatable.

----------


## OBBob

No free delivery to Melbourne.   :Frown:

----------


## phild01

It's a Sydney thing :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

What project/job you using them for phil?

----------


## phild01

> What project/job you using them for phil?

  I'm doing a flyover to the deck I am yet to finish.  The Firmlok is a colorbond finished boxspan type product, like Spantec or the Stratco Pro-beam.  I got the standard 7.5m lengths to do a 5.5m + 2m length.  But to get the length already cut was something like $80 more  :Shock: .
I'm still yet to do the balustrade, the 4m height thing created a headache for me and will need to do that in glass.

----------


## METRIX

Yep, free delivery is great from H&G, problem with them is the Hornsby store is garbage, the Dural one is passable, Brookvale too far, but they happily deliver to us for free from there

----------


## phild01

I tried to get it from Hornsby, even though they could get it in, their flat tray truck couldn't do the delivery.  Amazing what bars on a ute can do, that's what turned up.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Love Roy & HG  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

> Love Roy & HG

   Them too :Biggrin:

----------

